

Why there's no Nobel Prize in Computing - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/060611-nobel-prize-computing.html

======
michael_dorfman
Next up: why Shakespeare never wrote a play about the Internet.

Now, if you want to discuss why there is no Nobel Prize in Mathematics...

~~~
lini
Sadly it's not because Nobel's wife/mistress had an affair with a
Mathematician [1] :)

[1] <http://www.snopes.com/science/nobel.asp>

~~~
technoslut
Even from the article you mentioned it is not exactly clear if that was true.
It was a juicy read though for 100 year-old rumor from a pseudo-gossip column
though.

I used to hear similar kinds of stories between Babe Ruth and Lou Gehrig. It
doesn't mean they're true.

------
falava
This is the de facto Nobel Prize in Computing:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turing_Award>

The Nobel Prizes were established in 1895, before Alan Turing started the
field of Computer Science.

~~~
sp332
But quite a bit after Lady Ada started it in 1842 :)

------
technoslut
I've don't believe that there should be a specific category for computing. I
believe many of these categories should be consolidated into one. In many
years there hasn't been enough advancements to warrant an award. Mankind's
process has not been rapid enough where it is necessary to have a category for
separate scientific fields. This also includes computing.

------
Stasyan
Isn't that since Computing falls under umbrella of Mathematics and there is no
Nobel prize for Mathematics (due to Nobel's wife having lover who was a
Mathematician, so Nobel excluded the whole Math field from getting the prize)
- Computing must have Turing Award instead

